# cam seals leaking



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CPASV seals. They seep, and are very inexpensive (and easy) to repair. I wrote a tutorial for their replacement: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...t-position-actuator-solenoid-valve-seals.html

I did them myself, because it cost me less to do it than it would to set up an appointment, drive to the dealer, have them do it for me, and drive back.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not that mechanically inclined....I'd see about getting it fixed under warranty


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

mkohan said:


> I'm not that mechanically inclined....I'd see about getting it fixed under warranty


I probably will. If nothing else, they'll give me a loaner to play with for a day. lol I'm just glad to know it's not a major teardown.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I must be special or something but I have the hardest time removing the MAP and other sensors. I can lift the tab thing up that locks them in but for the life of me I cannot pull the sensor out. I am afraid I am going to break it or something worse. I would like to disconnect a few just to spray some electronic cleaner on the connection if nothing else - I am not having any problems but would nice to be able pull these off without fear of breaking the darn plastic. Any magic suggestions?


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I had three leaks (to me, a seep is a leak), both camshaft actuators were leaking. Chevy dealer fixed under powertrain warranty (I had 80k miles at the time) and gave me a nice loaner (they had to keep it overnight due to a staffing issue). I say, YES, get it done under warranty if it's convenient.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had the "it's a seep" report before. All my "seeps" have turned into leaks. These aren't like older Jeeps which came from the factory with built-in oil leaks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I've had the "it's a seep" report before. All my "seeps" have turned into leaks. These aren't like older Jeeps which came from the factory with built-in oil leaks.


I had a Jeep with a built-in oil leak from the factory too! lol


----------

